# Impeller shaft bearing/bushing lubrication ???



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I am in the process of refurbishing my 2 Toro machines and have ordered/received the Stens #225-896 "Spherical Bushing" (aka Toro 63-3450 impeller bearing)

I assume that my Troy-bilt machine uses something similar . . .

It is not obvious to me how the bushing will get its lubrication once installed and over the years. The bushing surface appears to be a bronze metal, which is presumably softer than the steel impeller/auger shaft, so it will wear out instead of the shaft. The bushing carrier also has an allen screw in the top of it.

Is that to hold lubricant? or is it just to position the bushing assembly as it is installed?

I'm just not seeing how this bearing/bushing is supposed to last very long :smiley-confused013:

Any help understanding the lubrication concept would be very helpful - TIA :smile2:


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I would lubricate it with ONLY synthetic wheel bearing grease. I prefer wheel bearing grease over chassis grease because of the thickness, the speed producing heat, it won't melt, soften, and run out. Synthetic because of the superior lubrication, smoothness, longevity, doesn't harden after time, and water resistance.


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

Its an oilite bushing that don't need lube. The set screw is there to keep the bushing from spinning. If the stock toro bearing is installed properly its a great setup. I have never had a stock bearing fail or freeze to the shaft prematurely. Most the ones I work on get 8 to 10+ years before needing replacement. Most bearing failures are from a bad install, belt over tightened, impeller fins being bent, or if augers are dragging on the ground.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah, those oilite bearings are made of powdered brass that is saturated with oil that oozes out when it gets warm, they are good for quite a longtime, after a few years, I put a couple of drops of oil on them. They are great low speed bearings.
Sid


----------



## sciphi (May 5, 2014)

I put some synchromesh gear oil onto shaft to act as a lubricant for installation. Motor oil should work as well. Otherwise leave it be for another 10 years.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

OK, thanks, guys. I'll install accordingly and maybe get a few drops of gear oil into it annually.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I agree with the oilite bearings but I still feel more comfortable throwing some grease in there. I feel there's a limited amount of oil it can hold and ooze out, that's why the additional grease, then as the grease warms, it may retreat back into the oilite bearing.


----------



## beemer23 (Dec 14, 2017)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I agree with the oilite bearings but I still feel more comfortable throwing some grease in there. I feel there's a limited amount of oil it can hold and ooze out, that's why the additional grease, then as the grease warms, it may retreat back into the oilite bearing.


I just took my 2008 Toro 826 and was about to put in the new bushing. The dealer said it should be "loaded with oil" and I am not sure if oil, orgrease is the best option. I don't see how oil would help much as the bearing is already impregnated with oil. My main concern is having to do this job over again in a few years and I have read on another thread on this forum that people have installed a Zerk in one of the holes where the 2 set screw bolts are and letting the Zerk function as a set screw and a grease fitting. I am not sure how the Zerk would tighten onto the shaft tightly enough to function as a set screw and still allow grease to be pumped in. I am not familiar with "Zerk" or other grease fittings, and I may be missing something. I am also having great difficulity getting the 3 carriage bolts put in place to hold the flanges and the spherical bearing in place. The bolts have to be installed thread up under the frame of the blower and pulled or pushed up through the holes and kept through these holes while placing the flanges and bearing. I managed to get a couple of them through and temporarily held there with grease while i put the nuts on to temporarily hold them upright (not sure if i take them off if they will drop out of place or not). Having difficulty getting the 3rd one through the hole. A lot of the grease used to hold the bolt in place gets rubbed off trying to get the bolt in place. I have seen videos of older Toro's that have a slot cut into the holes so that the bolt can be slid into place, yet still locks the bolt from turning. Don't know if I should cut slots in these bolt holes or not. Any help greatly appreciated. My first time inside this (or any other) blower.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Sid said:


> ...... they are good for quite a longtime, after a few years, I put a couple of drops of oil on them....
> Sid


On my Toro 521,I've been oiling the impeller shaft bushing for years and it hasn't really worn at all.A few drops at the beginning of the season and a few more in the middle.


----------

